# Friction Sway Control Stripped



## docbucky (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello,
I have a '06 21 RS. I have the stock Reese Friction Sway Control, it appears to be the Standard 26660 (web search match). The bolt that tightens the sway control appears to be stripped. The nut's threads also appear to be stripped. Any comments on replacing the sway bar, e.g., different brand or different model, also, best place to purchase? Thanks.
Jim Wentzel


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

The best I can tell, all the different brands of friction sway bars are the same. I think they are made by just one company, and everybody else just puts their name on it. But be careful, they come in two flavors; left side and right side.

Bob


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I used a friction sway control before and was less Thai impressed. You could possibly disassemble the unit, remove the tensioning bolt, re-tap the threads and insert a new bolt that would be tightened by a wrench. I have not tried this before but it seems to me that it could work.

By the same token a new anti sway bar is short money.

Eric


----------



## Williams Family (Mar 10, 2009)

docbucky said:


> Hello,
> I have a '06 21 RS. I have the stock Reese Friction Sway Control, it appears to be the Standard 26660 (web search match). The bolt that tightens the sway control appears to be stripped. The nut's threads also appear to be stripped. Any comments on replacing the sway bar, e.g., different brand or different model, also, best place to purchase? Thanks.
> Jim Wentzel


Mine stripped either the 2nd or 3rd time I used it on my 25RSS. I simply had one of my technicians cut off the bold and replace it with a high strength, hardened nut with a matching bolt. He used a plasma to cut off the old one and welded a new nut in place. Any local welding shop will be able to do it easily. I have been 10-12 times since then and it is doing great.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

The tension bar on my sway snapped off when I was cranking it down as I was leaving on a trip last year. It is repairable like others said. I had to slow boat it to camping world and pick up a new one so now I will have a spare. I love having backups. ---Mike


----------

